# stray i call "Hogan"



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Very handsome! Looks in fantastic shape for a stray!


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

yeah


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very handsome guy! Do you think he was dumped? Are you feeding him? With cool weather coming Im always very concerned for those kitties outside. Not as bad an issue where I am in the desert but the rest of the country it is an issue of survival. 

Does he come near you? Id love to hear more about him!


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a bowl of food out but i have seen him go in and out of multiple cat doors on my street... Thats why i call him "Hogan" because he is sneaky...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

He looks pretty healthy/clean. I wonder if he belongs to someone and is just lurking around for bonus food?


----------

